# GRUB ignoriert die menu.lst



## Dr Dau (2. November 2011)

Hallo!

Wie schon in der Überschrift steht, ignoriert GRUB die menu.lst. 

GRUB --> v0.97
OS --> Debian Etch

Relevanter Teil aus der menu.lst:

```
### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST

# This is a divider, added to separate the menu items below from the Debian
# ones.
title		
root
title		
root
title		--------------------- Other operating systems: ---------------------
root
title		
root

# This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
# on /dev/sda1
title		Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional
root		(hd0,0)
savedefault
makeactive
chainloader	+1

title           memtest86+
root            (hd0,4)
kernel          /memtest86+.bin
boot

title		test mit suspend to disk
root

title		Debian GNU/Linux, kernel 2.6.24-etchnhalf.1-amd64
root		(hd0,4)
kernel		/vmlinuz-2.6.24-etchnhalf.1-amd64 root=/dev/sda7 ro resume=/dev/sda6
initrd		/initrd.img-2.6.24-etchnhalf.1-amd64
savedefault
```
Die Einträge bis zur ersten Zeile (also die automatisch hinzugefügten Einträge und auch der timeout, splashimage usw.) werden erkannt.
Die Einträge bis memtest wurden bisher auch immer erkannt.
Nun sind die beiden Einträge nach memtest hinzugekommen und seit dem werden alle Einträge aus obigen Code nicht mehr erkannt.
Die Einträge sind aber alle in der menu.lst vorhanden.

Eine 2. Festplatte ist nicht vorhanden.
/boot hat eine eigene Partition.
Die Bootpartition von Windows ist /dev/sda1 (hd0,0).
Die Bootpartition von Linux (/boot) ist /dev/sda5 (hd0,4).
GRUB sagt zu "find /grub/menu.lst" (hd0,4).
Soweit ist also alles korrekt.

Eine Suche in der Konsole hat folgendes ergeben:

```
find / -type f -name menu.lst
/boot/grub/menu.lst
/usr/share/doc/grub/examples/menu.lst
```
Soweit also auch alles korrekt.

Mein Fehler dürfte es wohl gewesen sein dass ich nach dem editieren der menu.lst update-grub ausgeführt habe.

Folgender Versuch hat keine Besserung verschafft:

```
grub-install --root-directory=/ /dev/sda
```

Nächster Versuch war die GRUB-Shell:

```
root (hd0,4)
setup (hd0)
```
Hat aber auch nichts geändert.
Und die menu.lst hat noch immer die Einträge die ich hinzugefügt habe, werden aber weiterhin nicht von GRUB angezeigt.

Tja, und nun stellt sich mir natürlich die Frage wie ich wieder alle Einträge aus der menu.lst im Bootmenü angezeigt bekomme?!

Gruss Dr Dau

[edit]
Ich fasse es nicht!
Die Einträge sind im Bootmenü doch vorhanden..... sie werden nur nicht angezeigt.
Zumindest solange nicht bis ich mit dem "Auswahlbalken" drauf gegangen bin.
Wenn ich dann aber "e" drücke und mit "Esc" wieder zurückgehe, fängt alles wieder von vorne an (siehe die beiden vorherigen Sätze).
Aber woran liegt es?! :suspekt:
Vom Platz her langt es (ich muss also nicht scrollen oder so).
[/edit]


----------



## deepthroat (2. November 2011)

Hi.

Evtl. ein grub Bug? Ist ja auch schon etwas älter dein System. (keine Security Updates mehr seit Febr. 2010 )

Du hast nicht zufällig CR LF drin?

Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (2. November 2011)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Evtl. ein grub Bug?


Wäre allerdings ein komischer Bug.
Ich meine, sooo viele Einträge habe ich ja nun auch nicht.
13 Zeilen die mit "title" beginnen..... evtl. ist es ja die "13" die Probleme macht?! 



deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Ist ja auch schon etwas älter dein System. (keine Security Updates mehr seit Febr. 2010 )


Ich weiss, aber als ich vor 3 Jahren Etch r5 installiert hatte, war es topaktuell. 
Solange ich jedoch kein System zusammen habe mit dem ich etwas anfangen kann, sehe ich auch nicht viel Sinn darin ständig ein Update durchzuführen.
Eines steht für mich aber schon fest --> nie wieder 64bit. 



deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Du hast nicht zufällig CR LF drin?


Eigentlich nicht..... und KWrite sagt zum Zeilenende "UNIX".


----------

